
Dear Blue Apron - nate
https://m.signalvnoise.com/dear-blue-apron-493406515b3c
======
gnicholas
As someone who has considered subscribing to Blue Apron, this was a useful
description/critique of the service. I had wondered about portion size, and I
always figured there wouldn't be much in the way of leftovers. It's helpful to
learn about their offerings for families. We often get take out, which we then
dilute with fresh vegetables, and it sounds like it's easy to do that with
Blue Apron's food also.

I still need to look at their pricing and subscription options, but this seems
like it might actually work for my family.

~~~
mattl
I tried it last week, I don't think its enough food for two people for two
meals.

I'm trying Purple Carrot this week, so far the box was delayed in arriving and
my emails to customer service about that didn't get replied to yet. But it
eventually did show up and it looks pretty good, although I notice once of the
recipes calls for a food processor which I don't have and have no intention of
buying.

~~~
gnicholas
Which subscription did you purchase? That is, how many people is it _supposed_
to feed?

~~~
mattl
2 people, 2 meals.

I'd say the pasta was probably enough for 1.5 people. The empanadas were more
filling.

